# What in the world is a Ti-Ni-Si-Fi?



## Aulredigon (Jun 19, 2015)

How does one exist with thess functions? Have you ever gotten this preference of functions? What is it like? Are you more of an introvert?


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

The test isn't going to give you a perfect order of your functions, but hopefully it should get the top two correct. You must have some extroverted function in there, you're just not recognizing it


----------



## Levitar (Jan 24, 2015)

I think you've got Ti drowning out the extroverted nature of Ne, making it seem more like Ni. So I think you're like an extra introverted INTP.


----------



## Aulredigon (Jun 19, 2015)

Shorty Levi said:


> I think you've got Ti drowning out the extroverted nature of Ne, making it seem more like Ni. So I think you're like an extra introverted INTP.


Maybe my Ni is just a combination of functions. Extra introverted makes some sense but there are also times I feel like loose grasp of my introverted side and go extrovert all out. Still confused what I am. I have no idea about my Fi either. Is it possible that when I mirror emotions too much (Fe) I kind of absorb the emotions of others and take it as my own (saw a thread like this) or am I just going psycho-crapped?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Kremy said:


> How does one exist with thess functions? Have you ever gotten this preference of functions? What is it like? Are you more of an introvert?


A Ti-Ni-Si-Fi is someone who doesn't understand what Ti-Ni-Si-Fi means.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Kremy said:


> How does one exist with thess functions?












It's a little like that.

Without extraverted functions, you close everything off. You're pretty much a vegetable if all of your functions are introverted.


----------



## Niknoochka (Feb 8, 2021)

Today, I did the test of functions and based on the scores, this was what I got. The funny part is, I was thinking like I'm being more extroverted these days! I no longer had those communication issues I used to have. I could express myself more than before when I was in public. so the result was a bit weird. I used to be(or maybe I still am!) an INFJ. and It seems like I'm stuck in Ni-Ti loop. and also, Fe is replaced by Fi, Which can explain why I'm feeling more extroverted! I care about how other people think of me, less than before and I no longer have that strong desire to satisfy others. So It's easier for me to communicate, to express myself freely not worrying what other people may feel. I'm getting a bit self-centered, I guess. and I can't say I'm not enjoying it! but I'm trying to find the balance. I don't wanna be stuck in my own internal world and lose touch with the real one. I know that can be dangerous. So, Any thoughts on what is exactly happening to me?! or how I can improve those extraverted functions? Especially Se, I guess.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Levitar said:


> I think you've got Ti drowning out the extroverted nature of Ne, making it seem more like Ni. So I think you're like an extra introverted INTP.


Yeah, look into this!


----------

